# Sudwala owners - Did you get e-mail regarding Crystal springs...  Thoughts???



## marjeans (Aug 12, 2020)

We received this e-mail recently....



> The developer at Sudwala Lodge has mandated us to make contact with you and offer you an incredible opportunity, this is why you have been approached to take advantage of this fantastic offer! You now have the option to become a proud owner at Crystal Springs Mountain Lodge – One of the most desirable resorts in South Africa – with new facilities and upgrades currently being undertaken.
> 
> As discussed, we would like to offer you the chance to become a proud owner at Crystal Springs Mountain Lodge. In turn you would cede your Sudwala shares and acquire Crystal Springs’ in its place.
> I have matched your check-in dates as per your current week as well as your sleeper size, ensuring you gain in every aspect – where I am unable to match the sleeper size I have in fact given you a larger unit configuration at no cost to yourself. The cost that you’ll be liable for is a nominal amount of R500, payable in order for us to execute the transfer for you. (Please see the attached Agreement).
> ...


----------



## custcarcen (Aug 13, 2020)

Have not received any such offer myself. Any idea why they are trying to move you out of Sudwala ?


----------



## marjeans (Aug 13, 2020)

No.  I e-mailed Sudwala and here was there response.  I am guessing it has something to do with VRS who manages them both.  I have not reached out to Crystal Springs for more information.   

Thank you for your email received.
Please note should you have any queries with regards to the below email received from Tri-Vision, please direct the queries directly to them as they have the all information.
VRS also manage Crystal Springs, and the resort is very beautiful, and in the same region as Sudwala, they have different units and the outdoor environment is a little different than Sudwala Lodge.

Have a wonderful day.
Kind Regards,
Chirene Smith


----------



## bloomz (Aug 26, 2020)

I received an offer also. Has anyone received a response from VRS?


----------



## dundey (Sep 27, 2020)

I have not received an offer from Sudwala and we own 2 weeks - both peak


----------



## decolady424 (Feb 25, 2021)

I received this email today, did anyone take them up on this offer?


----------



## smmora (Mar 11, 2021)

I received this offer today


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 13, 2021)

*Received my offer today. I checked RCI.com for TPUs and Crystal Springs would only get 1 more TPU than Sudwala and there is a $500 fee to convert and the MF is higher at Crystal Springs.*

*I'm not seeing any reason why to switch.*


----------



## guitarlars (Mar 18, 2021)

custcarcen said:


> *Received my offer today. I checked RCI.com for TPUs and Crystal Springs would only get 1 more TPU than Sudwala and there is a $500 fee to convert and the MF is higher at Crystal Springs.
> 
> I'm not seeing any reason why to switch.*


I also received the offer - I think the cost was 500 rand. That is less than $75 U.S., so not too big an issue if better TPU. I'm trying to figure out exactly what type of unit and tier my two Sudwalla units would fall into so I can decide whether this might make sense.


----------



## custcarcen (Mar 18, 2021)

*Oops. You are correct. But still a pricey TPU. And higher MF. Does anyone know why they are doing it ? Trying to convert Sudwala to something else ?*


----------



## guitarlars (Mar 31, 2021)

custcarcen said:


> *Oops. You are correct. But still a pricey TPU. And higher MF. Does anyone know why they are doing it ? Trying to convert Sudwala to something else ?*


I noticed that there was something about refurbishment - wondering if there was (or might be) a special assessment to pay for the upgrades.  I know that when Sudwalla did this a number of owners walked away.  Would not want to purchase and then find out about and additional cost for the unpaid special assessment, so until this becomes clearer I will hold off on any decision.


----------



## guitarlars (Mar 31, 2021)

marjeans said:


> We received this e-mail recently....


I am wondering about the relative trade value of the Crystal Springs resort.  In the literature that came with the email it showed relative trading value, but it was not in weeks - not certain if the numbers they are showing are for RCI points or is the internal value on the trading club they used to try to rope you into when dealing with SA timeshares.

Does anyone know offhand what the "points" they are showing mean, and can it still trade in RCI weeks?


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 31, 2021)

I'd hold tight until I received an explanation for this "incredible opportunity", "fantastic offer" they are proposing...

George


----------



## jkb (Apr 17, 2021)

Got the email a while back.  Sudwala has served us well as is & I see no reason to change things now.  Don't fix it if it ain't broke.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 16, 2021)

I also received the offer (actually two inquiries since I ignored the first), and I responded asking why this offer is being made and what to expect in levies.   Waiting for a response.


----------



## dundey (Jun 26, 2021)

We received this offer as well.  Own 2 units at Sudwala, both peak.  The corresponding units they are offering at Crystal Springs Mountain Lodge do have better exchange points by about 5 or 6 than our current Sudwala weeks.  However, MF are about R1500 more (~$100 more per week).
I have asked for more info and why it is being offered, so we'll see.  My offer said it expires 7/31/21.   Maybe I'll exchange one of my weeks, but still up in the air since Sudwala has been good to us.


----------



## dundey (Jul 14, 2021)

I was thinking about transferring one of my units.  I looked at trading points for the Crystal Springs unit which was good for 2022 but decreased significantly for 2023!  All of the weeks I looked at were lower in 2023 so I wonder if RCI has rerated  the resort for 23?  I'm out!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 9, 2021)

Has anyone heard any more about this offer to switch Sudwala to Crystal Springs?
At this point, I'm thinking I'll just sit tight.  My responses from the person making the offer have been similar to what others have posted.  Slightly more TPU but also slightly more in levies.   Their real reason for making this offer still isn't clear to me.  They told me the deadline for my decision was the end of this week.


----------



## lbertera (Oct 15, 2021)

I am not using my timeshares that often anymore.  I am think of canceling it.


----------



## jkb (Oct 16, 2021)

Got this email from Elizabeth Schroeder 2 days ago - see below.  Sounds like they want you to switch (& if you click the link, it sounds like it's a really nice place), but they will gladly take back your Sudwala unit for no cost to YOU!  I'm not biting on Crystal Springs nor are they getting Sudwala either.  Guess that means I'll take the 'Stay at Sudwala' option.


Sudwala Lodge Timeshare
Elizabeth Schroeder <elizabeths@vrs.co.za>
Thu 10/14/2021 3:37 AM

Good day Ms. *****,
 I trust you are well.
 An email was sent to all the Shareholders of Sudwala with a possible upgrade to Crystal Springs.
 Kindly see the link below for your perusal.
https://www.mailcomms.co.za/w/0mnPO...Q892qpX403FJ36o2xSaA/1p4pKcgF9Zw892J99tY3nk6Q
 Shareholders can either upgrade to Crystal Springs, stay at Sudwala, or cancel the timeshare.
 Should you wish to cancel the timeshare, please inform us accordingly to initiate to cancellation process.
 Kindly note that there are no fees payable for the cancellation of the timeshare.
 I look forward to hearing from you.
 Please feel free to contact me should you have any questions
 Have a lovely day.


----------



## jkb (Jan 10, 2022)

No one has written since my message above dated Oct 16, '21.  Has anyone taken Sudwala up on their offer? Anyone switch?  Just curious...  I haven't payed my 2022 levy yet (intend to @ this point) but thought I'd check here before I do...


----------



## lbertera (Jan 24, 2022)

I took up their offer to take my unit back.  I finally got the paperwork this week.


----------

